# Final fantasy advent children



## Amidala (Oct 27, 2004)

site 
yay I can't wait for this I love the charecters and plotline of the game, so this should be a real treat!
Not to mention I am a fan of spirits within


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 27, 2004)

I also really liked Spirits Within, and this looks like quality definately the best FF game...


----------



## aftermath (Oct 28, 2004)

I can't wait for this. FF7 was the best FF game of all time.
Did you know that it will be 8 years old in janurary?


----------



## mac1 (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh good God! How did I not hear about this film! :S

The game was absolutely fantastic, I agree, by far the best Final Fantasy game. The plot was amazing, and it was one of the few video games where you actually cared about your characters.

I loved Spirits too, I am really really excited now, thank you Jo, you've made my day!


----------



## Amidala (Oct 31, 2004)

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> Oh good God! How did I not hear about this film! :S
> 
> The game was absolutely fantastic, I agree, by far the best Final Fantasy game. The plot was amazing, and it was one of the few video games where you actually cared about your characters.
> 
> I loved Spirits too, I am really really excited now, thank you Jo, you've made my day!


Aww well luckily I have a friend on msn who is a fanatic because I introduced him to the games...I am really excited also,
I dont think its coming onto cinema   but on the upside you can own it sooner


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 31, 2004)

Fantastic news! Thanks for the heads up, I am downloading the trailers as we speak. Out in Japan now, out in the US after Crimbo.  Apparently they are releasing a version for Sony's handheld console, the PSP.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 31, 2004)

OMG - that site is pulling over 20,000 unique visitors _per day_.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 31, 2004)

A popular subject Brian.  Final Fantasy VII was perhaps the best playstation game.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 31, 2004)

spirits within was lovely, although the kids hated it! Which says a lot in my book. cannot wait.


----------



## Calis (Jun 20, 2005)

I been trying to find a release date and I believe it comes out 15th of September in the USA.
Dont know if it will be out in Australia/Europe.

But I will still guy it from the states (thank you ebay).


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 20, 2005)

I read somewhere that the movie is just long enough to run on the PSP's battery life.  Just long enough.  Any more time and the PSP battery would be dead.  I've never played FF7 myself, but I watched my friend play the game.  The movie looks really sweet.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 22, 2005)

absolutly immense!!!! one of my favourite RPGs ever!!! But am worried about the voice acting though, its going to be strange hearing cloud and sephiroth speak though!


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (May 15, 2006)

ok..just watched final fantasty seven advent children.. and it was undeniably good ...byut maybe due to the hype i was slightly ( just slightly) dissapointed


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 16, 2006)

Well the 'story' was just an excuse to see Cloud fight lots of bad guyrs and fight a resurrected Sepiroth. 
A bit like the game, really


----------



## alicebandassassin (May 16, 2006)

watched final fantasy seven advent children i was realy good at the game and loved the film but i think because i had spent so many hours playing the game and learning the carators the film did not seem meaty enough or long enough for me to learn as mutch as i would have liked about the caractors i played the game with


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (May 16, 2006)

i don't thin kthtas true..i think the game was very plot lead and it wouldnt have been that difficult to maybe just give the plot a little purpose..was still; amazing though


----------



## kaneda (May 16, 2006)

I think what a lot of people tend to forget was that this wasn't supposed to be an 90 min film.  It was initially designed to be a 20min piece just for the game designers (or whatever theyre called)!

Also don't forget that the film is only really supposed to be about cloud and tifa.  Seph is there purely for us fan ppl who wanted to see an amazing fight, the other characters are in it purely for nostalgic reasons (apart from Vincent because of Dirge of Cerberus!).  

It's not a film you analyse or can even compare to other things, its a film that you watch almost 20 times just because of the amazing animation and fight scences!


----------

